# Mondoshawan Fifth Element



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

﻿FINALLY, here's my Mondoshawan by Gung Ho Productions. A really
fun build!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Cool movie. Cool kit. One of the most unique sci-fi creature designs in cinema and that kit captures it perfectly. Nice job.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks, Zorro!!!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

looks cool! one of my favorite movies. More pics! (please?)


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I posted Leeloo and I have a Korben Dallas I'll post.
Thanks!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

ahhh , i was just wondering if they made a Dallas kit . 
great job on this one . i loved those guys . very original . 
cool base on this one too . how did ya do the cobwebs ? 
hb


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks! I used those cobwebs you buy for Halloween. I saved a pack just for
my models!!


----------



## Sulaco (Nov 25, 2004)

WOW!!!
I never saw those kit before... Do you know if they still are available somewhere?


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks! Gung Ho Productions produces the kit!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Mitchellmania said:


> I posted Leeloo and I have a Korben Dallas I'll post.
> Thanks!


Posted where? This isn't her I hope:










Nevermind...


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

No I'll post It !


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Great job Korben!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks, Bud!


----------

